# Bad Gas !!!



## Rory (Nov 27, 2009)

Wonder if any of you have had this problem. My pup is now nearly 11 weeks old. I am feeding him on 'Arden Grange' which is a dried food. He is enjoying the food and is thriving....however the 'gas' is not good!. Any ideas on how to ease the problem would be most grateful.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Benny got gas when we put him on Beneful. So we switched foods and the gas went away. (All the foods we buy him are dry.) It's a shame because it was one of the very few kibbles he actually enjoyed.

Just be sure when you switch foods to do it gradually. In other words, mix in a little more of the new food each day and a little less of the old food until you have all new food. The transition has to be gradual.


----------



## brookiee (Nov 5, 2009)

Could that be what is causing my dog to have bad gas too?


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

It's a possibility. That's just what it happened to be for Benny. If you want, you can try to gradually introduce a new food, and see if that helps.


----------

